# UK MEETUP



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok - I live in the North East of the rainiest island in the world. Anyone from the UK fancy a meetup? Im not working so im flexible with time etc. I really want to be able to help other people through this time. Everything else in my life feels meaningless, but if i can give someone a hug that needs it, i know that i have served some purpose.

Robyn x


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

i think us lot in the uk defo need to organize a meetup.. ive only recently joined but there must be a few of us brits on here (you yanks cant have the monopoly on dp/dr can you?  jk )

plus it would be great to just hang round with some people and not have to put a "face" on all the time.. im very lucky in that respect as ive got 2 good friends who i can do this with.. problem is ones in denmark at the mo and the others in ipswich (or ipshite as he so fondly likes to call it..  )

same here .. no major work commitments, just doss around and do a few odd jobs where i can (usually fixing cars and computers) .. so if anyone wants to organize something id be up for it, ive got transport so if anyone needs picking up etc i may oblige (for the cost of veg oil  )

be up for a few pints as well.. just dont expect me to be lucid the next day !

oh and im from merseyside


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah as long as you no longer think i wanna get into your pants... OKies... so I like to flirt.... I prefer to chat to people I can relate too with this DR/DP. I'm off to art college... so i'll get laid loads there.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lol lol lol darren x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in the unfortunate Sunderland. Why i came here from Sydney australia i do not know!

Anyway yeh we should do this, its the only thing i "feel" strongly about right now, meeting people that have it/been through it, maybe we can help eachother through it, we are all such deep thinkers that i bet we are great at listening and giving advice 

I agree sick of putting a face on, i know we have to try, but damn its draining!

I'm Robyn, what's your name Mr Merseyside? I have a facebook if anyone is interested!

x


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Well at lease you get "fresh" air here in the UK :mrgreen:

Yea... it'd be free hugz day for all (although men kinda make me uncomfortable... more so men with man boobs) I really need to get out... i'd go out one friday night and come back with soom lady friend... but i'm too glued to my comp which makes me more DR/DPed "Do da math?". Erm... now i'm talking bout myself... (I miss my counsellor... he used to nod loads of stuff I said  ). Where bouts you wanna meet any how... ? Where's Sunderland? lol... I could google but you could tell me yourself... meet in the mid of UK cos it's easier for Darren... and the whole world spins round Darren :mrgreen: (I got it on a rope and spinnin it round, round and round soom more... tis why we have dizzy folk like you lot :mrgreen: ). Any how i'm gonna go do soom Strawberrie pickin now... so wish me luck! *Thumbs up*.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

bloody e'll darren youve been watching fightclub a bit too much mate.. been going through old posts looking for drug info and this is the second youve made about hugging fellas and man boobs  (im only messing  )

anyway my names andy ... nice to meet you robyn and darren ... well thats 3 and counting, lets see if we can keep this thread alive and get some more!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes lets keep this going, we cant put a timeline on it, say after 2-3 weeks? After that we can arrange a time and place? What do you all think? x


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I got da fight club xbox game... totally rulz... break their legs and arms then "Finish them"... tis fun.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

If it's between july 16 & august 10 I could probably come.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Great we can make it between then, where are you layla? x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Layla needs a Quackstar hugz :mrgreen: I'd cuddles you all up lady! :mrgreen: (No sex/kisses.... I've been hurt  ... lol)


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Be ideal to set up a voice chat on Skype, having said that... Layla has Skype Robsy... did I talk to you on it? Maybe you two could do with chatting on it?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I chatted with you both at once on msn one time didn't I? 
I'd be up for a voice chat. 
I'm in the U.S. But I'll be in London during that time.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

skkkkkkkype! only thing is my mic is crap - ha there goes that


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

you should hear mah funney ak-seynt


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMERICA?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

'merica! mmmmhmm yes'm! 
:wink: 
I'm half british though.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i want to live in america - texas to be precise x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Why texas?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Honestly - no idea, just love the idea of it i guess, love the accent. Its prob different to how i interpret it from the movies, but i just want a quiet life really


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Layla said:


> I chatted with you both at once on msn one time didn't I?
> I'd be up for a voice chat.
> I'm in Kentucky in the U.S. But I'll be in London during that time.


Oh yeah... me forgots... lol.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla - just checked out your pic - you are a hot mumma.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

You've excellent taste in women Robsy :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

oh i know, sometimes i worry myself haha ( dont worry layla) lol


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks.
you're very pretty yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't mind watching... women know what they want so i'll "learn the way" :mrgreen:

(I'm really a loveable guy... I just don't get enough!)


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

up to 4 already.. working out about 1 a day here !

next thing we need to think of is where to meet, so what we could do is hang on for a week , see who signs up then put it to some kind of vote? (and maybe take into consideration people who'll have a hard time getting somewhere)

personally i dont want to go to a trendy bar and get hammered or anything (tho you might darren eh?  ) .. so im thinking just a nice place to chill out with no stress?

anyway , we'll throw the idea about nearer the time


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeh no bars or loud music, we will make it dp friendly ha. Let me know when you guys want to put the vote out there, we are all over the place, but it is a tiny island after all. Id love to go to a nice park or something and chill out. But we can all decide on what we would like xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Meh i live in the channel islands do I count lol still part of the UK. Bit trickier for me to get there though involves a plane!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

You are more than welcome though?? Hmmm how long does it take to get to the channel islands? im thinking camping! haha


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

what about a UK camping meet?


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

rozanne you read my mind 

i go camping quite a lot .. ive got 1 4 man tent and a big 8 man frame tent, as well as all the "bits"  plus a big 7 seater 4x4 to carry everyone in, so all everyone would need to bring would be a bit to eat and themselves

camping gets my vote.. esp anywhere with a nice sea view


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Beer too... need beer...  and water for day/night after.... beeerrrrrr :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you going nudist....what bout clothes darren.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

jesus christ.. hes not riding in my car... !

im only joking darren ... been going through the old posts here looking for info and you come across as an alright guy

your avatar pic scares me to bits tho, its like some kind of homicidal tranny...

apologies.. as im rather drunk


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> its like some kind of homicidal tranny...


lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Shut it Spirit... *Pinches you* 

Andy... tell us more about yourseld please.... because you've got about 7000 posts to look through to get to know me... I got nothing


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I might be interested in a meetup, been to two before, though im more mental than most on this site haha :lol:. I haven't really got any responibilites or worries or jobby at the minute so I have plenty of free time too.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

im up for camping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best make use of some good weather! No nudity thanks ha, i wish i could drink but it screws me so much more, so i will get high on nature....did that sound cheesy? yes i think it did. Tell david kozin he is welcome to come.

haha ok enough about him now, its clearly un-requited love.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Shut it Spirit... *Pinches you*
> 
> Andy... tell us more about yourseld please.... because you've got about 7000 posts to look through to get to know me... I got nothing


I agree that Darren has a good point here,MeMister,most of us here have known each other a long time ,some longer than others.They trust each other enough to feel safe to meet with each other.With all respect but you could be anybody offering your services ,a psychopath anything...driving everyone away into the sunset.....and who knows.No offense meant but people must be careful.

Spirit.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Ok so when is this happening? I'm up for this. I've still got DP a tiny bit, can I still come?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Dp or no Dp anyone is welcome i say! You can help me with my dp hahaha i have it 24/7 yack x


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Robsy said:


> Dp or no Dp anyone is welcome i say! You can help me with my dp hahaha i have it 24/7 yack x


Been there done that, I still get visual snow, floaters and funny lights but no major symptoms, still a little spacey but things have almost slotted back into place again now, phew! At night it still gets me a bit but it's nearly all better now yay!


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah you have a good point there spirit, the door swings both ways tho.. any one of you could be an axe wielding maniac for all i know 

anyway heres a bit more about me:

my names andy im 29 and about to hit the big three O next month, i ended up with permanent DR with slight DP 7 years ago after trying weed for the first time, though before then, ever since i was a kid i had DP episodes every so often (usually when i was stressed or didnt get enough sleep) , usually consisting of me feeling like some kind of soulless thing with no personality, but it was transient and didnt last long

before i fell ill i was working as a part time researcher at ljm university in liverpool after getting my degree in biology, nothing fancy just cataloging palentology samples. but i wanted to get into a "proper" research post, maybe in virology (but smoking the weed soon scuppered that  ) and maybe try and get a job in japan again, as i used to live there for a while and had the time of my life.

but right now the one thing i want in my life is just to be rid of this garbage so i can get my life back together and just be a "normal" person, buy a house get a dog.. maybe go on a crappy package holiday once a year 

obviously no one is going to get to know me after just writing a few paragraphs, so if youve got any questions fire away ... just nothing TOO personal ok?


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

that sounds great that youre over it jimmy .. what drugs were you on? (if any? )


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

OKies... so "where" are we campin? (Where in the UK).


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

MrMister said:


> that sounds great that youre over it jimmy .. what drugs were you on? (if any? )


Just on a 20mg of cipralex with no side effects. I'm happy with the way I am now, I could probably manage for the rest of my life at this stage but its getting better still, depression is nearly gone too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

*MrMister* I totally want to go to Japan myself, if there's any where on this Earth apart from Dean's Blue Hole I wanna go down/to... it's gonna be Japan. Kewlies.

Do you mind if I ask what you're doing work wise now? I'm doing nothing cos me got fired from the place I volunteered at the other day (Superb for me C.V! :mrgreen: )


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> OKies... so "where" are we campin? (Where in the UK).


I vote Billing Aquadrome in Northampton! Its the best campsite in my opinion and theres loads to do, theres a fairground and restaurants on site and its really relaxing too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> MrMister said:
> 
> 
> > that sounds great that youre over it jimmy .. what drugs were you on? (if any? )
> ...


I'm seeing my doc this Wednesday... So i'm going to ask to change my SSRI... maybe to Cipralex?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

MrMister said:


> any one of you could be an axe wielding maniac for all i know


How,d you know that! you sused me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > OKies... so "where" are we campin? (Where in the UK).
> ...


It's pretty much inbetween the Eastmindlands and London. Which is fair enough for me...

Although if people don't mind, could you list where you're from please (Cities only)

*Darren = Derby*


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Spirit said:


> MrMister said:
> 
> 
> > any one of you could be an axe wielding maniac for all i know
> ...


I'll bring the toy axe for ya.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Darren = Derby
Jimmy = Leicester


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> I vote Billing Aquadrome in Northampton! Its the best campsite in my opinion and theres loads to do, theres a fairground and restaurants on site and its really relaxing too!


Now youre bringing back some memorys jimmyb!.
When I was 15-16 me and my northamptom mates and then boyfreind used to go camping there with just sleeping bags, camping out under the stars,getting stoned..getting drunk...One night ,because we didnt have a camping pass we were carted out in the back of a security van :lol: ,only we had to walk for ages then and managed to creep back in..

Im sure its got bigger and better since I went though.

Spirit.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

"MrMister I totally want to go to Japan myself, if there's any where on this Earth apart from Dean's Blue Hole I wanna go down/to... it's gonna be Japan. Kewlies.

Do you mind if I ask what you're doing work wise now? I'm doing nothing cos me got fired from the place I volunteered at the other day (Superb for me C.V!"

i fix PC's/laptops do network installs etc when i feel upto it (as i can kind of work on my own terms) i also fix peoples cars occassionally ..sorry mate i aint hiring! im earning just about enough to live and keep the car on the road, full time jobs out the question as im just so fked up right now

drug wise i found cipramil to be more potent than cipralex, but everyones different when it comes to meds (unfortuantly)


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

oh and me = liverpool


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Even more of a reason to go there then. Nice one Jimmyb, although we still need to make sure that everyone esle is ok with it... because people who live further away will need to pay more to get to where ever we're going.



Spirit said:


> jimmyb said:
> 
> 
> > I vote Billing Aquadrome in Northampton! Its the best campsite in my opinion and theres loads to do, theres a fairground and restaurants on site and its really relaxing too!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

MrMister said:


> i fix PC's/laptops do network installs etc when i feel upto it (as i can kind of work on my own terms) i also fix peoples cars occassionally ..sorry mate i aint hiring! im earning just about enough to live and keep the car on the road, full time jobs out the question as im just so fked up right now
> 
> drug wise i found cipramil to be more potent than cipralex, but everyones different when it comes to meds (unfortuantly)


You fix PC's and Laptops? lol... I build PC's and I got two broken laptops; I brough them from an auction, one worked which I sold to my bother... but now it doesn't. The green light on the power pack flashes which means there's a short circuit (is that correct?) so i've stripped it all down to the motherboard to check if any of the case (metal) was touching the motherboard (My bro threw the laptop down on the floor 3 weeks before it died, I'm guessing it didn't like being throwed down... and after being turned on and off through out those weeks, the heat and it cooling down might have reshaped the motherboard, because it's quite damaged, the screen doesn't shut now, so it must be bent.) which it wasn't, I plugged the powerpack in while it was just the motherboard, memory and cpu (no heatsink, if it had booted up, i'd turned it off). So i've put it but together because I can't fix it... could be a mm chip has falled off or something a like.

The other laptop doesn't have a battier, although I beleive it's power pack doesn't flash, so if i've lucky it will be that the CPU has burnt out with out damaging the motherboard, so i'll swap the CPUs around and see how it likes that (i've checked it's Ram, and it's fine because I used it in my bro's comp to take it upto 2GB).

Kewls.

Thanks.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Me = London

is this place near London? because I'm soo poor. My money will be worth half as much over there! :'(

but.. camping sounds fun 
It sounds like it's very different there than it is here..
Do I need to haul my camping gear from the U.S. though? :|
Do we need tents? 
Is anyone else coming from London who wants to take the train with me? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i will be coming from alllllllllllllllll the way up north 

robyn = sunderland 

ha.

Yeh so what will we need? obv tents etc?

p.s well done jimmy  did u find out what caused it? like emotionally?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah good point, Layla has been totally owned because her $ is only worth half a ?... so she's gonna be broke when she gets here (get a fish'n chip job!).

It'd be only fair if someone could help her to the place (if we end up going there).



Layla said:


> Me = London
> 
> is this place near London? because I'm soo poor. My money will be worth half as much over there! :'(
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah and didn't you say you've got a few (two) tents yourself? You can't be expected to bring them all yourself.

We also need to state how much cash we have (are we loaded? (If you are, i'm your best pal) or are soom of us limited with cash?) my bro owns me ?94 quid for soom **** I brough back from hoilday. Although with the laptop I sold him blowing up, me thinks he's gonna be a bitch about it.

There's always the the choice of making two meetings at two different places, although that would mean that Robsy wouldn't meet Layla.



Robsy said:


> i will be coming from alllllllllllllllll the way up north
> 
> robyn = sunderland
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Me = London
> 
> is this place near London? because I'm soo poor. My money will be worth half as much over there! :'(
> 
> ...


Yea, we need tents, I got a 4 man but realistically you can only get like 2 people in it, but don't worry, I'm not a complete perv like Darren so you'd be safe. I'm not sure how much a train would be but its about 100miles from Northampton. You can get disposable tents in England for about ?10.



Robsy said:


> i will be coming from alllllllllllllllll the way up north
> 
> robyn = sunderland
> 
> ...


I think that a bit of everything caused it really. Suppressed emotions, anxiety, depression, panic, freaking out on a one time ecstacy use, poor diet, exercise, rest etc. all adds up eventually you know.

I know so much more about life, myself, who I am and what I want in life.

I feel like I've been giving a second chance but with a stronger intuition.

- Jimmy x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

thats great jimmy, what saw u through it? im def not sharing with darren, bags spirit and layla haha xx


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I tried everything, I tried all the natural methods first, I was about to try a major detox but I had the anti-depressants the doc gave me, I didn't want to but I tried them as a last resort and they worked, 10 months on and I'm still getting better everyday!

The tablets were Cipralex but everyone needs different drugs, it was just the luck of the draw that the first tablets I tried were the ones. I was honest with the doctor and he really helped me, I also had a very good private counciller for about 6 months and a talk therapist through the NHS. CBT is apparently very, very useful too. As well as spending time doing the things you used to do even if you don't want to, make the effort. good exercise and a good diet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

You are however a complete nob... though.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone live on the westcoast/washington/seattle? =)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You are however a complete nob... though.


Aww, can't we all get along and play like nice children.

Don't be a bully.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

MasterMind. said:


> Does anyone live on the westcoast/washington/seattle? =)


nope , i will gladly swap with you though


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Ditto! -taps shoes 3 times. There's no place like the east coast, there's no place like the east coast, there's no place like the east coast. =\ meh, it was worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Beg your pardon, I'm no ever so keen on folk who befriend people in order to get in their ex's pants. Pity it didn't work out for you... wonder why that was?



jimmyb said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > You are however a complete nob... though.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

if i was coming i would bagsy darren ,because I need loving cuddles.And he likes those to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

You know me only too well =). )Hugz(


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Beg your pardon, I'm no ever so keen on folk who befriend people in order to get in their ex's pants. Pity it didn't work out for you... wonder why that was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look man, I've not tried to get in anyone pants so lets just end this convo right here right now. I haven't got any beef with you Darren your a great guy so lets just be friends and forget it, K?

I was only joking when I said you were a perv anyways dude, I'm sorry for that

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Neither of us like each other, it has been making me sick to play along that we're alright with each other... although it has also made me become aware that I do act myself more then I believe, because if I don't... I feel totally uncomfortable.

I tried to "play" along with you, seeming everything was alright... but it isn't. You?ve been totally inactive till the ?UK MEETUP? came up, now you?ve lit up like a xmas tree. I didn?t come to the other meeting purely because you went. The grand thing is, because I?m doing the ?pick me or him.com? subject... you?ll most likely end up going again to this meet... although I cannot avoid stating how I feel about this. I?ve already PMed Robin to say sorry to her... and I was going to PM others... but I?m not going to go around your back... I?m laying it all down here.

I?m not joking about any part of this, I?m being serious because this is really linked to my emotions, and I?m not often the serious type.

Bringing up this has given me such a sense of relief.

What will be will be... I needed to state this and if it means I miss another meeting... so be it.

Darren.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well, I haven't got anything against you Darren, I always thought that you were an ok guy.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

no bars..... well thats me out

plus darren sounds like a sex maniac,and even though im a big tough fella he scares me and makes me feel emotions i havnt felt since i watched the film about ted bundy


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont mind bars, to be honest i just wont drink heaps as it screws with me more!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Robsy said:


> i dont mind bars, to be honest i just wont drink heaps as it screws with me more!


thats cool,but although alot of alcohol screws me up i feel uptight until ive sunk a few beers... but thats just me... im weak willed


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

jc said:


> plus darren sounds like a sex maniac,


Pot calling the kettle black...youve had your moments...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well I'm still going Darren or no Darren.

So when are we gonna do this for then? Week days a weekend? What date etc?

- Jimmy


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Spirit said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > plus darren sounds like a sex maniac,
> ...


this is true


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sorry i didnt read the previous posts i was just acting upon observation of days gone by


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Right so we're on about camping... so here's a question: How long do you want to camp for?

It's fair enought to go more then one day because of the cost of travling etc... although if we do it like for three days... i'll share some of my clonazepam out for ya'll to dig in too .

Maybe just do a one day'er first of all? But like i've said... the cost then kicks in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Why dont you just do a weekend.If youre going to billing aquadrome,its better at weekends.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

good luck guys,sounds like great fun but campings out for me..... i hear you all sigh a breath of relief lol

i prefer bars,with junk food ,loud music,and ..... well you know


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well how about Friday 1st, Saturday 2nd and Sunday 3rd of August.

Those dates lay in the middle of Layla's holiday so she's got time to plan etc.

What do you guys rekon?

- Jimmy


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

think i might get a hip flask,is that cool ?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yep i will see what i can do round those dates, i have no tent though


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

weekend sounds good to me. 
I have plans for during the week. I am sure to get lost though. Someone from London please appear! :lol: 
How much is this likely to cost?
I'm so serious about how poor I am.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i actuallly might be down for meeting up and flying to the UK. Layla???


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

awesome. you should come! We can both get really lost.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

jc said:


> think i might get a hip flask,is that cool ?


Pete doherty is a complete wanker.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Spirit said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > think i might get a hip flask,is that cool ?
> ...


The biggest! My ex was madly in love with him, she didn't last long.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Robsy said:


> yep i will see what i can do round those dates, i have no tent though


http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3409756/Trail/searchtext>TENT.htm


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> weekend sounds good to me.
> I have plans for during the week. I am sure to get lost though. Someone from London please appear! :lol:
> How much is this likely to cost?
> I'm so serious about how poor I am.


I might be able to pick you guys up if you help with petrol/gas cause I know exactly where this place is.

We'll see I'm trying to get a more economical car at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmyb has sorted me out... we're sound now thanks to him =).


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

dates sound good to me as well, ill bring the 4 man tent, if someone can bring another that would be great (the frame one is knackered was going to use it at the weekend)

that way we can shove guys in one girls in another, im not bunking with you commoners.. im going to kip in the car


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Jimmyb has sorted me out... we're sound now thanks to him =).


No worries man, glad we could get things sorted out, we're all in this sh1t together don't forget, some more than others but still.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

I got one from bout 10 years ago... needs cleaning =D.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

What a tent?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Meant fall to pieces while trying to open it! lol. There';s a camping show near me... might go ancd have a look!


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

if theres only 2 fellas coming ill go buy you an aldi tent for a tenner ...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I do have to say that being with other DP'd people really helps it a lot, during the last meet I felt a lot better with things.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

so anyone else still up for this? be good for me around the 30th, as i can go see my godaughter in cambs and save on fuel ;P (yeah tight bastard i know  )


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

be giid if its still on, its just agggggges away from me, and robyn has noooooooooo money!! ha xx


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

flower*

fuck

flower*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Darren - Mid England

Robsy - Upper England (where they talk funny)

etc..

Write your own down.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

Darren - Mid England

Robsy - Upper England (where they talk funny)

andy - to the left (where you need a translator)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i actuallly might be down for meeting up and flying to the UK. Layla???


I wish you would so I can give u a big hug!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im up for this if its still happening .... can someone let me know whats goin on ta


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

where are you jc?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

do we have to do the camping thing? or is there other suggestions? ha, im just nervous im so bad with anxiety/dp lately :| been in 2 minds about coming! even tho i have 2 minds right now! ha i cracked a funny, i think


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Nah we don't.... im not keen on it either. Although we could have done some meds swaps for a crack .


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats this and where is it happening? i just got back from LA.... i live in newcastle


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in London now. Sorry. had some connection issues when I first got here. 

Kenny you should come  
it's SO EXPENSIVE HERE :shock: 
I am sooooooooo poor 

I only have sundays free really. Anyone fancy coming to london to hang out? 
I can't afford a train ticket..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Heinz Beans 200g - Instore 12p a tin! @ Asda - http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/217721/h ... 2p-a-tin-/

Use this site: http://www.hotukdeals.com :mrgreen:

Wagon Wheels (18 for ?1.19) @ Morrisons - http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/217419/w ... morrisons/










Hah Tis wrong! Beans and Wagon Wheels for ya lady friend... LOL


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok so when are we going? Lets get a definate date, i want to do this, we need this, we deserve this and we all need a friggen hug, winge bitch and moan.

Robyn xxx


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OH MY GOD CRYPTICCCCCCCCCCCCCCC I LIVE IN SUNDERLAND! WE CAN TRAVEL DOWN TOGETHER!!?

sorry for the caps i got all excited coz i thoght i was alone up here! How was L.A? I wanna go next year!

Robyn xxxx


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

and can someone help pitch in for a ticket for layla? or get her a lift ? she needs to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in the north west.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

damn i wish i lived in the uk so i could go on this super fun trip


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im in reading/berkshire b.t.w


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

anti-sociual i have a friend in canada you might be able to hang with....  x


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> anti-sociual i have a friend in canada you might be able to hang with....  x


really? where are they from?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey yall. so is this really happening?
I might be able to be there for one day on a cheap day return ticket if those still exist?


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

When and where are all you guys meeting up. If its not to far away from me I might go.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok guys i think we have quite a few people interested now, so lets start talking dates, and discuss what we are really going to do?

Location wise im thinking if we make it smack bang in the middle of the UK somwhere, that way its fair for the northern and southerners, and if u live in the midlands, well you're lucky! Apart from the accent (kidding)!!

So lets get some suggestions etc.

Robs x :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I say meet in Derby because it's only bout 15mins away for me "Kewlies" Although it just depends where people's trains land etc (might work out cheaper to meet else where). I say we meet tomorrow before any of you have had chance to read this, because that would make loads of sense :mrgreen:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

what about 'reading' :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuck that.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

How about Newcastle?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

fuck that


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Leeds?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

fuck that :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lol @ newcastle

and yeh leeds/buxton/york/lake district/blackpool (for the rides)alton towers!!!! (for the rides) haha any of those?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Blah... this is "never" gonna happen :|


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

whatever mr negative, i created this post so it WILL happen.

ok forget location right now, lets think of a rough time/date thats is convenient to the majority (obv we cant please everyone) but definately willing to try work around stuff, im dead serious about this even if it means i go on my own i will have a dp day with myself.

oh wait - thats everyday

[email protected]


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks clover thats a really good idea, one question, how do i add a poll in here? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I lovvvve da power of reverse psychology! MWHAhahahhaha! :twisted:



Robsy said:


> whatever mr negative, i created this post so it WILL happen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope... It always cheers me up to know i'm doing people's head in :mrgreen:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Nope... It always cheers me up to know i'm doing people's head in :mrgreen:


youre like the satanic lovechild of chris evans .... you even look like him


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hey you'll be fine, the threat is much worse. I hate flying now too, i didnt used to, so that tells me thats its just stupid anxiety.

You should be proud as punch for flying with this crap

Well done you x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I haven't got a ton of time but I'm in london! until tuesday the 12th...
We could go chill out in regent's park or meet up in a pub or something if you like.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

is this still happening ?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i hope so!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im feeling this could result in a dead end .... either way i always feel happy when members meetup,my agrophobia always f**ks me up but inside i really feel happy to see pics of other members meeting up.... its liberating,ive met 2 members and and both occasions weve got drunk and had wonderful fun


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont want it to, ive posted this topic as im dead serious about it, even if it is just me and one other person, i stated earlier a start would be to work out location, then dates, but people are being a bit quiet


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Robsy said:


> i dont want it to, ive posted this topic as im dead serious about it, even if it is just me and one other person, i stated earlier a start would be to work out location, then dates, but people are being a bit quiet


a big part of dp is a resulting factor of many insecurities,ive only met people one on one and as ive said its been a blast ..... but many suffer the onslaught of anxiety related issues (and i am one)

ive been gutted at every meetup because i havnt been able to attend as my agrophobia hasnt abled me to ,and this from a man that would travel to anywhere in the uk at the tip of a hat .....

but to the people ive met my house has always been open and weve partied and chatted and had fun ...... in the town of reading


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my last post looks like complete bo**ocks..... i must put down this bottle of cider


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

k bye.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

phil i know your young .. but that last post its so fucking hurtfull..

no need for that to be honest mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Any one wanna meet up with me? You'll get to see the "real" Darren.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i have no idea how we are going to do this, maybe i should jut pick something or do a poll, i think someone suggested that before, good suggestion too. thoughts?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Why not pitch in and rent a big Rock and Roll bus with beds and a bar. Drive around and pick everybody up. It might end up cheaper in the long run
I spent a year in one. It is total fun. Big TV in the back X-Box, and it's a road trip. It's always fun to be going somewhere.
I know you want this thread to be serious. I am serious.
If you want agoraphobics to not find an excuse to not show(that?s double negatives or something isn?t it), you have to go get them.

I am thinking of doing the same thing in Toronto. I am going to rent a van and the back room of a club so everyone feels safe and comfy.

Mark


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahaa woops!!! Thanks Erin, and sorry, my memory is shocking, I will blame the DP.

I am thinking of making T/Shirts "Blame the Dp" we could get away with anything! x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

you know what i know this is off the topic, which i STILL WANT TO HAPPEN BUT..ACTUALLY. screw it, i will make a post about my thoughts.

robs x


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know I'm just new on here so shouldn't be involved in any of this but I just like to say a couple of things and make a suggestion.

I've just been reading through this thread and have had to laugh. It's been like looking back at many of the times friends and I have come up with great ideas then because of my mental issues it always just seems to fade away then occasionally there's a renewed burst of energy then usually it never comes to fruition. I've been to a few meets with people from other online places and its pretty much always took that extra push (sometimes physically) from other friends that were going to actually make me get my arse into gear and go.

I'm pretty sure that none of this will make sense as I quite often find that I can't put into words what I'm thinking and end up rambling ..... See? ... But ... perhaps if there's someone on here that has enough get up and go to motivate the others then that person should keep hounding everyone until something gets sorted. Bearing in mind the mental state of people on here it might be a good idea to have a few localised meets so people in the same areas can get to know each other by just going for a quite drink or whatever first then arrange more of a national thing. That way people from the same areas will have the people they already know locally to give them that kick up the arse. The thought of comitting to something like several days of camping that people I only knew online personally freaks me out so it would be easier for people to get comfortable with people nearer by first then it'll be a kind of strength in numbers thing on a mental support level kinda thing when going to the bigger meets. The first big online meet thing that wasn't in a house I went to was to a BBQ party thing in London and I was dreading it but I met up with a couple of people from Newcastle who I knew from the site weeks before hand and it made things go so much easy and did wonders for my anxiety levels etc.

I don't know anyone on here yet but when I get to know people better I'd be happy to go for a drink or whatever with people locally. By the way, I'm from Peterlee, County Durham which is about 20 - 25 miles south of Newcastle and about 10 - 15 miles from Sunderland so it looks like there's at least a few from up here.

That whole ESSAY of a post was borne of a couple of fleeting thoughts.... Told you I could ramble on.

Dave.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

wouldnt of minded going for a few jars with darren, seemed like he had his head screwed on ... shame he was banned..

ive moved to manchester now, got a part time job here, if anyone wants to meet up for a pint and bitching about life,work etc


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

ahh well ...so much for that...


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

as im still awake and surprisingly in a better place(mentally) i was wondering if this is still going to happen,im seriously interested in meeting other dpers in the flesh

jc


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

me n'all mate where abouts are you? be up for a pint (or nine  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Oi! Check your inbox Mrmister.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im in reading berkshire,yeh would be cool to have a few cold ones,ive met a few from here in the past


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

check your inbox! is this some kind of warning 'stay away from jc' LOL


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to visit you guys on the other side of the pond one day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

jc said:


> check your inbox! is this some kind of warning 'stay away from jc' LOL


LOL! Now thats paranoia Jc. No its something totally unrelated, dont worry. :wink:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i do get paronoid i must admit,but its only a brief paronia ,im secretly smiling at my paronoia lol... hey lyndsey would be nice to speak to you,and ofcourse surfingisfun


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

ich bin ein lost right now.....


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

me and martin horton met about 3 times, on the 1st occassion we won 2 bottles of wine in a pub quiz and got rat arsed lol


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

seems no one wants to meet me .... ho hum


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

nice one mate.. lets get loads of us here .. come over kenny if you like mate ...ive got space for an extra head in manchester

(providing you arnt a nutter  )


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

now im on a dating website


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

Vixen said:


> MrMister said:
> 
> 
> > ich bin ein lost right now.....
> ...


thank you very much vixen ... nice of you to say so


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MrMister said:


> nice one mate.. lets get loads of us here .. come over kenny if you like mate ...ive got space for an extra head in manchester
> 
> (providing you arnt a nutter  )


nutter?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

someone seems to have scared him off lol.... i wonder who ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Mrmister I agree with your signiture! The NHS do f all! They sent me to a councellor who was rubbish and sounded f'd up and I ended up giving her advice! Then they cram pills down my throat that have no effect for ?7.10 a month. I'm just going to get off my bum and get healthy.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So when is this UK meetup?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Good question, Inzom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Laura said:


> Mrmister I agree with your signiture! The NHS do f all! They sent me to a councellor who was rubbish and sounded f'd up and I ended up giving her advice! Then they cram pills down my throat that have no effect for ?7.10 a month. I'm just going to get off my bum and get healthy.


Yes the NHS is fucking diabolical. The mental health system here is fucked up also. My mental health social worker.. just offered me four sessions of therapy, I yelled at that let me tell you. They said try four sessios to see if that would sort your "issues" out :lol: ...Dont ask...all they do is teach you basic coping strategies in those four sessions and then see if you need more therapy...I mean GOD the fucking psychiatrist should KNOW if someone needs therapy without giving them fucking therapy to see if they NEED fucking therapy!! ...The first time they offered me six weeks..Ive been in "the system" now for years and they need to give me fucking therapy to see if I need yes-Therapy! it takes the piss...UGH!....Although I havnt seen my psychiatrist in over 6 monthes...I keep missing my appointments ha. 8)

Okay rant OVER ...Given myself a damn headache now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

What bugged me was I felt like some sort of experiment. She watched my every move as though she assesing it. I only went because I had OCD and about 5 sessions in I mention the OCD, she hardly knows what it is and can't diagnose it because she wasn't 100% sure about it. I came away from those sessions thinking what was the point in that? I stopped going and told my doctor I'd try the pills.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Laura said:


> What bugged me was I felt like some sort of experiment. She watched my every move as though she assesing it. I only went because I had OCD and about 5 sessions in I mention the OCD, she hardly knows what it is and can't diagnose it because she wasn't 100% sure about it. I came away from those sessions thinking what was the point in that? I stopped going and told my doctor I'd try the pills.


Yeah my psychiatrist does that too, she sits there with my notes on a clipboard and every move I make she writes something. Im like "WTF :shock: I only moved my god damb foot!"  Seriously its weird, every little twich, if I look at her different, If I rub my nose....She writes.. It IS weirdness.
A therapist who doesnt know about ocd? OMG.  ...These people dont care for what they do they just care about the friggin letters after their names I reckon and their large pay check-these guys arent cheap.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

your therapist writes every time you move to see how you react
she/he isnt really writing anything important
your therapist is testing to see how obsessive you are


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Everybody knows that suppressed emotions show as subtle body movements...It all depends WHAT you are trying to hide.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

my mistake
psychiatrist


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> my mistake
> psychiatrist


Well If you was addressing me........I am not obbesive anymore either.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

cpn, psychiatrist, therapist

all the same :

fking useless!!!

ive been trying to see sierra for the past 3 years, but they wouldnt send me out the area due to "funding issues" neither would the sods give me any of the drugs any any DP research papers

asked for some zyban at one point to try and get my AD's to work again ... no one would prescribe it .. as its an anti smoking aid, and not in NICE guidelines to be used in depression...

superb!


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

shit.. got a bit off topic there...

as for the meetup some time after mid feb would suit me ... some chav bricked the back window of my motor, and ive got to wait 3 weeks for a new one to come from japan, driving down the motorway at 80 with the binbag on the back window flapping rounds driving me nuts so ive got to get it done

so anyone got an idea of a place to meet up?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

so is this going ahead ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

MrMister said:


> cpn, psychiatrist, therapist
> 
> all the same :
> 
> ...


I saw Dr.M Sierra Siegert several years ago, good doc, you could email them directly and get them to write your Gp a letter. I found them extremely helpful. It was him who diagnosed me with Dp,d and other things...I wish I had continued under his treatment at the time.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

cheers spirit .. but its been so much more complex for me past 3 yrs now.. tried the GP referral but they wont step on the consultants toes .. and want a direct referral from them (which ive been pushing) then i ran into "funding issues" about sending people out of the borough who might be treated here.... waited over 9 months for these fuckwits to do something.... nothing happened , so basicly i went ballistic and phoned up PALS late last year, theyve done their best but buerocracy still gets in the way... saw another doc (the 13th) for a 2nd opinion ... and this guy recons i have primary DP/DR .... so will recommend i get funding from the board (who meet on the 25th) ... but fuck knows what will go on....

add on the 7 years of being classed as schizophrenic for not feeling real....

what a load of fucking bollocks eh?

should be like wallmart.. just amble in with yer trolley and fill up with drugs 

(and sign a nice disclaimer at the checkout as well..  )


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

dunno jc ... but anytime you want to go for a pint mate give me a shout and if needed ill come pick you up , i run on chippy veg oil so distance isnt much of a prob

drinks are on you mate 

only joking


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

[email protected] Mr.mister.

Yeah, I didn't mention that I had seen about 15 psychiatrists also before I saw Dr.Sierra and he finally diagnosed me with Dp disorder. One other psych said that what I had sounded like depersonalisation, that was the first time I heard that word, and my response was; "  What the f*ck is that???? !!!!"...

All he said was its rare but you can look it up on the internet, but he wouldn't diagnose me as having Dp,d disorder. Instead he suggested what a beautiful day it was outside and I should enjoy it and just stop worrying" ! :roll:

I don't have Dp,d anymore I am just empathising.

Good luck in getting the treatment you need, you just have to keep pushing.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

"Instead he suggested what a beautiful day it was outside and I should enjoy it and just stop worrying" ! :roll: "

how the hell you didnt drag him him over the desk and beat 7 shades of shite out of him i dont know!?

what an unfeeling scumbag .. still could be worse

we could be in the USA and actually pay for this


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

MrMister said:


> we could be in the USA and actually pay for this


LOL, yeah to f*ing true.

Oh and yeah, psychistrists have had their fair share of trouble out of me, don't you worry. :wink:


----------

